# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  كيفية تعليم الوضوء والصلاة بالصور

## زهره التوليب

*حياكم الله إخوانى وأخواتى الكرام .....*


*هذه مجموعة من الصور التى تشرح "كيفية تعليم الوضوء والصلاة "" للأطفال ....*

*أسأل* *الله** أن ينفعنى وإياكم بها .....*

**


**

**

**

**




**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## زهره التوليب

*

*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يجزيكي الف خير زهرة

----------

